# name this pest (photos of damage)



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

What could do this in just one or two days????? In northeastern Ohio...


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

A woodpecker for one thing (after beetles, carpenter bee larva, etc.).
Mike


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Woodpecker or something larger, something with 4 legs.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

A horny hillbilly?


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

My guess would be a porcupine, especially since that appears to be some type of birch. I can't recall seeing one chew that deep before, though. Usually they just gnaw the bark and first layer underneath.
Any of the cayenne pepper based repellants will drive them away if they continue to cause problems.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

send_it_all said:


> A horny hillbilly?


 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

Pileated woodpecker( aka Woody Woodpecker large readheaded bird)...long rectangular holes. The tree is shot, and was before the damage. 

Depends how you look at it...I have an old tree in my back yard and I love watching the wood peckers. The bird was obviously enamored with the tree which suggests there was and probably still are a lot of bugs and larva thriving on a dead, or soon to be dead tree.

I wouldn't rule out a horny hillbilly though... We're 45 min east of Erie PA where the hillbillies run rampant!


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

haven't seen many porcupines in cleveland... besides at the zoo  

thanks guys


----------



## bgd73 (Jun 21, 2007)

parliated wood pecker. wingspan: 36 feet, could carry a cessna airplane.
Cause earthquakes with its beak. It may be the little version however, they can get quite busy..


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

wowza


----------



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, this appears to be a Pileated Woodpecker. Generally not considered a pest. Pileated Woodpeckers leave large rectangular shaped holes in decaying wood as they search for insects. We have intentionally girdled a number of trees on our property specifically to cause them to die and create woodpecker habitat. Pileateds are enormous woodpeckers. When they want to make noise it sounds more like a small hammer thumping a tree in rapid succession than what you would expect from a woodpecker. Truely amazing birds and I would encourage you to leave the tree be unless and until it poses a hazard to your property.

See this wikipedia entry for information and some beautiful pictures of the Pileated Woodpecker:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pileated_Woodpecker


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, guys, for the info on the woodpecker. Never seen one of those. I semi-retired to the coast from CO 2yrs ago and we didn't have those up there. We did have lots of quill pigs that chewed up the aspen trees, and, about those hillbillies.......LMAO!
So, tell me, do those things taste like chicken?


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Thanks, guys, for the info on the woodpecker. Never seen one of those. I semi-retired to the coast from CO 2yrs ago and we didn't have those up there. We did have lots of quill pigs that chewed up the aspen trees, and, about those hillbillies.......LMAO!
> So, tell me, do those things taste like chicken?


If you ask Burt Reynolds he may tell you they taste like pork :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

WNY, I've never been a big Burt fan, but I think maybe you've been watching too many reruns of Deliverance....LOL!

The woodpeckers, man, not the hillbillies.....ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------

